# paxil.. anybody?



## Meg04 (Mar 9, 2003)

hi,i was just wondering (for those of you on paxil), how much you need to take to help IBS. i'm on 20mg/day, and have noticed a 50% improvement. if i requested my dose to be upped, would the symptoms further reduce?does anybody here take paxil + zelnorm??Thanks!


----------



## bo99 (Apr 1, 2003)

hi i take paxil also same as you 20 mg.but for some reason its not really helping me.but im glad its helping you.i take it for depression.is that why you take it?


----------



## bo99 (Apr 1, 2003)

ops i see you take it for your IBS i to got ibs but its does not help it.


----------



## Meg04 (Mar 9, 2003)

hi,let me say i *was* taking 20mg/day. for IBS and IBS induced depression/anxiety (make sense?) anyway, the pain came back after a couple of weeks on Paxil 20mg/day.. so my doctor doubled my dose, but I bought a pill splitter and am currently taking 30mg to see how that goes first.20 ### night, and 10 in the AM. are you type C or D? you haven't found it helpful at all? for pain?-meg


----------



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

I thought it was helping for about a week, but now I don't think so. I'm on 20mg a day and am on my 4th week of taking it. It hasn't helped for anxiety, maybe a little of the depression but I'm still in no state to even consider living my life to the fullest as yet, I'm still avoiding situations because of fear. I see the doc on tues and wil ask her if I should change to one that does have a gut effect (I get D and gas).


----------



## Meg04 (Mar 9, 2003)

hi flowergirl,seems like we started taking it at the same time.. I'm 4 weeks today. i was ecstatic for the first 10 days, and then it wanned. keep me posted, i'd be interested to hear if your doctor suggests upping the dose or trying another drug. mine suggesting increasing the paxil, before going back to zelnorm (i have C). good luck!


----------



## Lisa_NZ (Apr 4, 2003)

HiI'm an oldie to this board but I lost my password so had to set up a new registration!! I used to be member 3*** (can't remember exactly) so its nice to be back here again to say hi!!I've been on paxil since December, I went on it after a very sever bout of depression, and I've had anxiety problems for as long as I can remember - and suffered from ibs-d for over 10 years.The paxil has been a godsend. I have had no ibs symptoms in the time I've been on it. I now no longer live in fear!!I take 20mg per day, the doctor suggested I could go up to 40mg but I chose not to. 20mg works perfectly for me. I tried a 40mg dose for a short while but found it made me a bit rushy, which in turn would make me quite sleepy. Thankfully I've found that 20mg works out just fine.How long have you been taking paxil Meg04?? I was lucky to see immediate results, but some people don't have results for around 2 weeks.Good luck!!


----------



## 3fans8 (May 3, 2002)

I've been on paxil for depression and IBS since Oct. And I feel great no more stomach pain no more D.


----------



## Meg04 (Mar 9, 2003)

Hi Lisa,I'm just starting my 5th week on Paxil (first 3 weeks at 20mg/day). My doctor upped my dossed to 40mg/day so I went out and bought a pill cutter. Now I am taking 10mg/AM and 20/PM.I have to say it has helped with depression/anxiety and some of the IBS pain. But I am constipation predominant, so perhaps it is a different deal. My objective is to try and stay regular, Paxil helps with the discomfort in between. I do still get very bloated 2-3 times a week, and only Zelnorm (for a while) helped with that..Before I bought the pill cutter I tried 20/mg in the AM and 20mg/PM and I was so out of it, rushy as you said, and then zonked. Little at a time. I don't want to encrease my dose too much, because they've always said that Paxil for IBS is generally a "low-ish" dose. Would more equal less pain, or would the benefits cap, after a certain point (?)hhmm..-meg


----------



## ronr (Apr 3, 2003)

ok now im sad all you guys take paxil like me but i still get D.i did start taking calcium pills and this has helped me some.but maybe i should go up to 30 0r 40 mg of the paxil maybe this would help.did you know one of the side affets of paxil is D.anyway i been on paxil for a year now but it didnt help me with the D just the depression.you guys are lucky.i wish the paxil helped me with D.


----------



## CitySlicker (Sep 12, 2002)

I've been on Paxil for about a month now, and I've had nothing but good results. It has eliminated my anxiety, which I think has been the root of all of my problems.


----------



## Meg04 (Mar 9, 2003)

hey ronr, i'm IBS-C, so i was happy to see the diarhea side-effect on my drug info sheet. until i read on and saw the constipation possibility.we can't win! i am taking paxil for pain/anxiety reduction. the intestinal pain was unbearable before and now it's very manageable. as far as constipation.. well, i'm still constipated so have to find other help for that.has the pain decreased for you? or related anxiety? i found it helpful to up my dose to 30mg/day. but i tolerated the drug pretty well.10 in the AM, and 20 in the PM.-meg


----------



## ronr (Apr 3, 2003)

ok i see why it has helped you since you get c.and one of the side affects is diarrhea.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Like I just wrote on another thread, I too am very happy because of Paxil. Give this type of meds some time as they do not work right away.


----------

